# Goldfish Bowl



## texasdontholdem (Aug 23, 2008)

Hello,

My young daughter was given a basic gold fish bowl with of course a gold fish. We did not really want it but now my daughter has fallen in lover with her fish. The pain the butt is the cleaning. We did not realize that you had to clean it every 5 days or so. It starts stinking if you don't. My question is..... Is there any kind of cheap filter I can plop in to help matters, or am I stuck with cleaning every 5 days?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ivwarrior (Jul 27, 2008)

The best advice would be to get it out of the bowl, and into a real, decent sized (30 gallon or so) aquarium.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

With a tank, even a 5 or 10 gallon tank and a filter, you could get by with 50% water changes once a week. The larger the tank, the less you would have to do each week, but you would have to do something. You could put a small, round air-powered (you need a pump too) sponge filter in the bowl, but you would still need the 100% water change every 5 days. But if you put a sponge in the bowl, I do think it would smell better during the week and the odd of fish staying alive will go up. 

Since she loves the fish, I suggest buying the biggest aquarium you can afford and have room for. A goldfish will grow into it (even a pond). Check out garage sales and craigslist.com, you can often get one pretty cheap including the filter.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Goldfish are not meant to live in bowls. Upgrading to a 20-30 gallon tank is necessary for the goldfish, and would make your life easier.


----------



## texasdontholdem (Aug 23, 2008)

Scuba Kid said:


> Goldfish are not meant to live in bowls. Upgrading to a 20-30 gallon tank is necessary for the goldfish, and would make your life easier.


I'm glad I got this info...


I was just about to purchase one of these..

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753106


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Yup, that product is useless. You can probably get a nice 29 gallon setup at most pet stores or even Wal-Mart that will be fine for your daughter's fish.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Ideal for a goldfish? Whose ideal, not the goldfish's. Be ok for a betta, I guess.


----------



## sarahbellum (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm just glad it says that the goldfish should only be 1.5-2", instead of not saying anything and having someone expect to keep it in there forever.


----------

